# Blu Ray Player



## chebs2011 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello,

Is this forum open to tech questions about blu ray players?

I have a toshiba blu ray player and all of sudden its stopped working correctly

The picture comes on then after a few seconds it goes snowy then disappears from the screen, no sound no picture

I have tried 3 different HDMI leads and 2 different TV;s

Any idea's guys?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

moved to Home/Theater

I am assuming your player is a stand-alone unit as part of your home theater.


----------



## chebs2011 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi gcavan

It is a standalone player yes


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Aside from removing power for an extended amount of time to get the unit to reset, there isn't much that can be done. If it's under warranty, have it serviced/replaced. Otherwise it's more cost efficient to simply replace it.


----------

